# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  ابزاری برای صحبت کردن بین 2 کامپیوتر از طریق اینترنت

## ferankyy

سلام خسته نباشید من میخواستم برنامه ای بنویسم که توسط آن بشه از یک سیستم با یک سیستم دیگر از طریق هدفن صحبت کرد . ( لطفا هر چی میدونید بگید )   :قلب:

----------

